# Timing belt change in DFW area



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Getting close to needing a timing belt and was wondering if there were any recommendations on a good shop to do it?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’m not in DFW area but I recommend looking for Chevrolet or GM Dealers that work on lots of Duramax diesels. 

My Chevy dealer happens to do a lot of diesel work due to local agriculture and tourism (pickups and RVs towing boats). 

Their Duramax mechanic had never seen a CTD but he really did a great job on my timing belt/water pump as well as transmission replacement.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> I’m not in DFW area but I recommend looking for Chevrolet or GM Dealers that work on lots of Duramax diesels.
> 
> My Chevy dealer happens to do a lot of diesel work due to local agriculture and tourism (pickups and RVs towing boats).
> 
> Their Duramax mechanic had never seen a CTD but he really did a great job on my timing belt/water pump as well as transmission replacement.


Agreed. As long as you have a good dealer you like/trust, I'd go that route. 

Quite honestly, I don't think the amounts quoted I've seen are really that much more than even the cost for us to buy the parts and do it ourselves. And then it is warrantied for a year. 

I'm all about doing all my work myself - but this is one of those things I'd rather save the time, spend the money, and have the dealer do it, instead of keeping my wife's car out of commission for days with the little time I have to work on it.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

How much typically are the service charges for doing a timing belt/water pump at the dealer? If its typically under $500, that would be worth it, IMO. Working on cars is just getting to be a PITA for me.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Trust is the key word... I would rather do it myself, but time and age issue for me. If its not outrageous maybe worth let a pro do it....


----------

